# Noises from mouse and hard drive from speakers



## TheSisko87 (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't know why, but whenever my hard drive is working, or I move my mouse, I can hear it from my speakers if I turn them up a little bit. It is very annoying. How can I get rid of these noises?


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

You're picking up bus noise. I've had this problem as well.

My psychic abilities tell me you're using a Creative Sound Blaster of some sort, and that your motherboard has VIA chips on it. This is common with this combination. My solution was to replace my Sound Blaster with a decent card made by a better manufacturer.

A PCI latency patch might help a bit if you do have VIA chips.

What is your master volume set at? Setting the master volume to 20% and then moving the other volumes up slightly to compensate helps to lower the unwanted noises.

Make sure you have the latest drivers for whatever sound card and motherboard you have, and grab all of the necessary updates from Windows Update.

Make sure the sound card isn't actually a graham cracker stuck in the PCI slot. We've had some problems with that on these forums recently. That explained why they were unable to tell us what brand and model PCI card they were having difficulties with.


----------



## TheSisko87 (Nov 2, 2003)

My sound card is a Creative SoundBlaster Audigy Platinum, not a graham cracker. I think I drooled more over this card than a graham cracker any day, but now its making these annoying noises, but I will try your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum - Windows XP Drivers 
These are the drivers for your soundcard, and are dated May 31st of 2003.

Can you look at your motherboard and tell me if there are any chips marked with the VIA name? VIA chips often cause noise with Sound Blasters, and there are patches to fix it if this is your case. Any names and numbers off the larger black chips would be very helpful.


----------



## ZinkZxd (Aug 5, 2004)

*Noises from hardware into CLSB A P*

Hello I had this same prob. The way to fix it is to get a Higher wattage powerbox. I'm pretty sure that you prob. have a 300W powerbox. You will neew a 420w or higher Also how many harddrives do you have?


----------

